# jskdgrtåge  [Which langauge?]



## clover42

jskdgrtåge:  Can anyone tell me what language this is? Thank you so much


----------



## cocuyo

It does not look like it is a "language" but it can be a cypher, you might try rot13-14-15 with one of the Nordic alphabets to find out what it is, but the cypher may be more complicated. It could have been written with displacement of the hands on the keyboard. The å exists in the Nordic languages, but the sequence of consonants is impossible in all of them.


----------



## Havfruen

What context do you have?

_*tåge*_ is fog in Danish (and maybe Norwegian/Swedish), but the first part _jskdgr_ cannot be a word without vowels.


----------



## cocuyo

Danish *tåge* is *tåke* in Norwegian and *tjocka* in Swedish, although *dimma* is more common. I don't think there is any connection to the "word".


----------



## clover42

Thank you, do you think he is writing in Danish? The words he writes I cannot find anywhere, I just wish I could communicate back.  His last name is Olsson so I started looking for words in Danish, Swedish, Czech, etc.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## clover42

Here is another spelling: "dbrpplgrna".  

I don't think his hands are on the wrong keys.  I have also seen "haverty" and "sertsy", but I just cannot understand or even know where to start.


----------



## Havfruen

His name looks more Swedish. I can't understand any of the "words".


----------



## clover42

Thank you for helping me out


----------



## Zluim

Looks like gibberish to me. Could be acronyms, I guess.


----------



## oskhen

clover42 said:


> Here is another spelling: "dbrpplgrna".



I wild guess, only based on that word, is that it's a noun in plural, definite form in Swedish, but with all vowels removed save the last one. Many Swedish words would end with -erna or -arna in plural, definite.


----------



## Renaissance man

Clover, can you please provide any kind of context? Where have these words popped up? And why have nearly all their vowels been removed? 

As Oskhen wrote, the last word could indeed be a Swedish word, probably a compound noun, deprived of all its vowels except for the very last.


----------

